# Rescaped the spec



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Added the Pogostemon Erectus in, not sure how I like it there though. The wood is still bugging me too, still debating moss on it.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Moss would look good on the wood.

What type of sand is that? looks nice.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

I couldn't tell you the brand, I bought it a few years ago. It's just a fine grained inert sand. I bought two bags, one white and one black and mixed them together.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

I added some Taiwan moss to the wood and trimmed the pogostemon a touch. I still am not a big fan of it in that corner. Thinking I need something low lying with broader leaves. Also, never kept two different mosses in the same tank before, hope they won't mix too much.


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

Definitely looks a lot better vs when the wood was just naked and sitting there. Btw the moss wall is great!


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

"low lying with broader leaves"

What about staurogyne repens?


----------



## tripleDot (Jul 5, 2013)

Love your floor to ceiling carpet... hehe. Personally, I like the anubias than the wood better but I guess you've already grown tired of that scape.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

tripleDot said:


> Love your floor to ceiling carpet... hehe. Personally, I like the anubias than the wood better but I guess you've already grown tired of that scape.


Thanks lol, yah I was getting bored of just the anubias and moss. I wanted something with more of a variety of plants and planted a little more densely. 



Patson said:


> "low lying with broader leaves"
> 
> What about staurogyne repens?


That might work. I also may give it a try with some Blyxa Japonica that I should have coming soon.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, I ended up going with the S. Repens. Also replaced the Anubias nana petite with some Elatine Triandra. Prlly gonna end up switching that back though. I might just give the Anubias some time floating in the co2 injected tank to put out some more leaves.









I just noticed that the lighting in the spec doesn't exactly make for good pictures as its reflecting off the plants in the pictures. I'll see if I can do anything about that later and maybe get another picture up.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Zoomed in looks a little better.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

It's looking really nice. I like the contrast of greens and you have a nice variety of textures. How did you make your moss wall?


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> It's looking really nice. I like the contrast of greens and you have a nice variety of textures. How did you make your moss wall?


I couldn't find any mesh locally that had large enough holes to let the moss grow through, so I found a finer mesh and sewed a large portion of the moss to the front of it. It has started to attach itself but isn't quite done yet.


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

This looks so nice! I need to redo my Spec Vs..They're looking so bland.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Was just looking at this thread and noticed the tank has grown in quite a bit. I've even trimmed a couple of the S. Repens since the last update. I may even need to go through what I'm sure will be a tedious task of trimming the moss. Almost all the elatine melted with the exception of a single node. I'm leaving it for now to see what it does.


----------

